# Filesharing-Programm über LAN



## funnytommy (24. September 2004)

Hallo

Mein Internet läuft über ein LAN! Wenn ich im Internetexplorer den Proxy eingestellt habe und die richtige ip habe funktioniert das wunderbar
Jetzt zu meinem Problem! Ich hab mir ein Filesharing Programm installiert, welches aber nicht funktionert! Beser gesagt ich kann nicht connecten!
Bei den Einstellungen hab ich gesehen dass man einen Proxy eingeben kann aber irgendwie haut das nicht hin.................

Vielleicht wisst ihr rat Wär echt super!

greets ft


----------



## imweasel (25. September 2004)

Hi,

du solltest daran denken das Proxy != Proxy.
Denn ein HTTP-Proxy (z.B. Squid) kann nur bedingt die gleichen Aufgaben erfüllen wie ein Socks4 bzw. Socks5 Proxy.

Ich denke das du dein Program über einen Socks Proxy laufen lassen kannst, also installiere einfach einen und es sollte funktionieren.


P.S. Gross- Kleinschreibung ist keine Hexerei


----------



## RealPax (29. September 2004)

Hallo erst mal,

evtl. liegt es am Router. Es ist durchaus möglich das du die entsprechenden Ports erst "forwarden" musst.

Erzähl mal etwas mehr über deinen Internetzugang. 

Gruss

RealPax


----------



## funnytommy (15. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!
Sorry das ich nicht mehr so schnell geantwortet habe! Total verschwitzt!
Also Internet ist sehr sehr schnell Weiß auch nicht was die haben (download um die 500kb/s)
Wird auf circa 200 Computer gesplitet (500kb/s konstant auch bei mehreren Pcs) Ja und auch über mehrere Router....Was soll ich noch sagen.....Übers normale LAN gehts auch nicht! Und über W-Land auch nicht........


----------

